# Blush questions & recommendations



## anshu7 (Apr 4, 2008)

i own bb pot rouge pink raspberry mac pinch o peach ysl gypsum and loreal blush delice in ginger snap. wich do u think wud look the best?for some insane reason i cant figure out. and other blush recommendations??


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

I'm a NC27 & I love prizm & blushbaby


----------



## petrina_678 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

Im an NC25 .. try anything peachy pink!!!!


----------



## pahblov (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

Try True Romantic Beauty Power Blush! It's buildable, and just the right about of shimmery.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

I'm an nC25 too and True Romantic is amazinggg on my cheeks. I also like Springsheen and Style. The peachy look is good for this season haha


----------



## Kalico (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

Pink swoon, Sweetness, and True Romantic are all nice. A peachy color looks pretty too.


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

Im NC20/25 & I like Pink Swoon, Dollymix, Peachykeen & Sunbasque


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_Im NC20/25 & I like Pink Swoon, Dollymix, Peachykeen & Sunbasque_

 

I am an NC25 and I swear be these colors. My HG blush is peachykeen.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

i'm a nc25 and i'm all about mocha...ALL about it.


----------



## soulstar (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

SpringSheen and Feeling beauty powder!! I also heard gingerly gives you a great glow too!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

im nw25 and i love blushbaby and peachtwist


----------



## MissVivaMac (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

i love the shy beauty beauty powder!!!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

I'm an NC25 as well and I like mauve colors, peachs, and pinks. Even bronzes.

It's all about preference. Sometimes I like a bright pink blush, but my mother (who's one shade darker) would never in a million years wear it.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: wich blush wud u recommend for nc25?*

I am NC 25 and can recommend Pink Swoon, Springsheen, Fleurry and the BPB Shy Beauty and Sweetness.


----------



## cipelica (May 16, 2008)

*Describe/compare some blushes*

Describe/compare some blushes:

Pinch O’ Peach
Springsheen
Peachykeen

I went nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bought Pinch O’ Peach as a peachy blush, but it is pure pink. Can someone describe or compare these three (I know about web descriptions, but I need some experience). I need peachy/pinky blush (no pure orange, no pure pink)

On maccosmetics.com it says:
Pinch O’ Peach – A wash of warm peachy hue
Springsheen – Light peach with gold pearl
Peachykeen – A very baby peach
But if they are wrong about Pinch O’ Peach I can not believe them for other two.
Please girls, help


----------



## geeko (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Describe/compare some blushes*

this is weird.... pinch o peach is a peachy pink on me.

Jus like pink swoon. It appears as pink on most people. but it appears peachy pink on me. LOL.

I supose that blushers will appear differently on different people and skintones.


----------



## Dawn27 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Describe/compare some blushes*

Hi there, If you are not happy with the colour MAC are excellent at exchange of refund.  The colours on the site look completely different in real life, best if you visit a store or counter in departmental stores.

Happy shopping.

Dawn x


----------



## cipelica (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Describe/compare some blushes*

I do not have a MAC store in my coutry, sooo
But I love it so much, so please help


----------



## knoxydoll (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Describe/compare some blushes*

If you're looking for a peach colour go with Peach blush. It's just that, peach.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Describe/compare some blushes*

You might want to go to the swatch forum and do a search or make a swatch request for these products.  OR you could go to this website (MAC Product Gallery), they have true to life photographs of MAC products.


----------



## anshu7 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Describe/compare some blushes*

i hav mac pinch o peach and i love it.in my opinion wid pinch o peach the more u r yellow/warm toned the more it will be peachy on u and the more u r cool toned the more pink will appear.
springsheen is peachier and similar to nars orgasm.definitely warmer than pinch o peach
hth!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Describe/compare some blushes*

I'm fair with yellow undertones, and Pinch O Peach is definitely more peach than pink on me. Mine is several years old though, and when I purchased it for my mom, hers was much more pink than mine. I was kind of shocked!

Springsheen has some pink in it, but on me, it appears more peachy with golden shimmer. Peachykeen is a reddish peach on me, translating to a really warm pink shade.

I don't think either are what you're looking for honestly.


----------



## cipelica (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Describe/compare some blushes*

Thanks girls


----------



## KTB (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Describe/compare some blushes*

Springsheen is definitely peachy on me and is an amazing colour! It looks totally natural on me which I love since i hate wearing blush.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Describe/compare some blushes*

I have both Pink Swoon and Springsheen. I have medium/olive skin and on me the Springsheen is peachy pink with the gold shimmer, but it's more pink than peach. The Pink Swoon is straight up PINK on me and I love it. Springsheen is my favorite though. I had Pinch O Peach at one time (I used it all and just never bought another one) and I really liked it too. It was more peachy on me than the others. HTH!


----------



## Growing Wings (Jun 4, 2008)

*Blush suggestions*

I have a wedding consultation to do on Friday and my blush collection isn't very big.  The bride has dark hair and is about NC20/25.  Her wedding colours are red and white, and she's not used to wearing makeup, so I'm going to suggest neutral/gold eye makeup, but I'm not sure what sort of blush colours I should suggest.  They don't have to be MAC colours, in fact, I'd quite like to add some NARS blushes to my collection.

TIA!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Blush suggestions*

Im NC20 with dark hair too.. i really like MAC Peachykeen, Sunbasque & Pink Swoon.. maybe with gold/neutral eye makeup, Margin would be nice too =) you can try NARS Orgasm its a very universal color but i also lovvve LoveJoy!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Blush suggestions*

I would recommend Pink Swoon or Springsheen.


----------



## CoralBlast (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Blush suggestions*

i am nc 25 with dark brown hair, peachykeen goes well on me with any e/s combination and i usually add some pearl sunshine for a glowy look. if you 're doing a red lip you should try something subtle for blush even a beauty powder or a beauty powder blush would be good. good luck and tell us what you used.
As for Nars i have orgasm, sin and torrid but i wouldn't suggest them for red lips. Orgasm is too glittery, torrid is too vivid and sin is too dark.


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Blush suggestions*

springsheen? i would actually say sunbasque but since she is a bride sprinsheen would give her a better flushed glow.
i wouldnt do nars orgasm.it wouldnt go wid the red IMO.


----------



## user79 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Blush suggestions*

Hm well I'd either go for a neutral blush like Nars Luster, or a pretty pink like Nars Desire, which is just such a feminine but pretty colour. For a peach I'd go for Nars Amour, those are all colours that would work on her complexion, you just have to see what would work well with the rest of her makeup. If you go for red-toned lips then I wouldn't use a pink blush, it clashes.

I def would not recommend any blush like Nars Orgasm or MAC Springsheen which has sparkles or glitters in it, which can look bad in photos. So a matte blush is best, which is why I def prefer Nars over MAC too.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Blush suggestions*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I def would not recommend any blush like Nars Orgasm or MAC Springsheen which has sparkles or glitters in it, which can look bad in photos. So a matte blush is best, which is why I def prefer Nars over MAC too._

 
MAC Springsheen can look bad in photos, but must not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have made good experiences with it.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 16, 2008)

*Blush Recs! Face and body foundation?*

I am looking at face & body foundation and I have read a lot of reviews.
What color would an nw15 be? N1?
Blush recs! 
I am looking for a great summer color. I am Nw15, black hair and hazel eyes. 
(must be mac, I am going to use the friends and family code tonight)


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: How similar are these four lusterglasses? Blush Recs!*

Not sure about lustreglasses but I loveeeeeee Springsheen for a summer blush (Im NC15)


----------



## Dani California (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: How similar are these four lusterglasses? Blush Recs!*

Another vote for springsheen, am very pale and love it in the summer!!

Pinkarat and wonderstruck are nothing like hey sailor and love knot, love knot is plummy whereas hey sailor is a pale pearly pink

Hope that helps.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: How similar are these four lusterglasses? Blush Recs!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Another vote for springsheen, am very pale and love it in the summer!!

Pinkarat and wonderstruck are nothing like hey sailor and love knot, love knot is plummy whereas hey sailor is a pale pearly pink

Hope that helps._

 
Thank you! 

I will look into springsheen!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Blush Recs! Face and body foundation?*

Springsheen
Pinch O Peach
Pink Swoon


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Blush Recs! Face and body foundation?*

Blush: Peach; Face & Body: N2 (it's so sheer you need not worry too much about the colour being too dark).


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Blush Recs! Face and body foundation?*

I recently got Cantaloupe.. A makeup artist picked it out...I don't think I wouldn't ever picked it mself but I think it looks really nice. I got it at a Pro store so I'm not sure if it's on macpro.com or maccosmetics.com  I'm NW15 too.


----------



## Sushi. (Jun 22, 2008)

*Blush? (pale noob)*

Hello Ladies!!

Im looking to buy some new blush, i have very pale skin, and i was hoping for something that had a bit of sparkle to it, ive seen a few fotds where it looks as tho the blush has a bit of sparkle (not huge flakes of sparkle or anything but im sure you see what im saying) ive only ever owned one blush and it was drugstore shit so im new to it. Help me out? what would you reccomend? also have any photos of it being worn?


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

i'd suggest mac's peachykeen.  its a sheertone shimmer formula, so it goes on sheer but can be built up if you want more color.  its a pinky-peach color, so it can pull more pink or peach, depending on other colors you're wearing.  you could also try springsheen (an exact dupe to nars orgasm, but without the nars pricetag).  its also a sheertone shimmer, that's a peachy-coral shade.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

sparkle or sheen?

i love sheertone shimmer blushes, give a bit of glowyness on the cheeks. 

what kind of colour? I like a slightly peachy one so I go for Springsheen (I'm pale at NW15)


edit: damn, i see erine just beat me to it! LOL but great minds think alike!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

erine's got it!!  Well-Dressed is also a gorgeous pale pink with a bit of shimmer to it.  And if you're daring, Dollymix is a gorgeous bright pink, but it's the Sheer Shimmertone formula and if you apply it with a light hand, it would be gorgeous!


----------



## Sushi. (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

thank you all very much!!!
you have helped me ALOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




its greatly appreciated


----------



## miss_supra (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

Another great matte pale pink is cubic.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

well dressed is awesome. the beauty powder blushes are pretty nice for a subtle shimmer, too!


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

Yes, Well Dressed would be perfect for you!


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

o i thought of another one-sunbasque!  and orgasm/springsheen/milani luminous


----------



## acidtongue (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

I think one of the best investments for you would be a skunk brush like the 188 or 187 if you don't have something similar already. I'm very pale myself and before I got a skunk brush I could never get blush to work for me. It makes it so much easier to control the intensity of the blush. 

I've tried a few skunk brushes(including the 188 & 187) and my favorite has been the Bare Escentuals featherlight brush. This one is the perfect size & density for me and you can get it pretty cheap on ebay.


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

Well Dressed would be awesome for you., but it's more satiny than sparkly.

If you can find it, Angel would be perfect. It's discontinued, but it is the palest clear pink shade. My BFF is pale as white paper and this is the only blush she wears.

NARS Angelika is the perfect pale cool candy pink, with sparkles.


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

I just got Springsheen and I love it!!!


----------



## Dani California (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ashley32103* 

 
_I just got Springsheen and I love it!!!_

 
YAY!! Springsheen is one of my absolute favourites!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

I recommend Springsheen, Pink Swoon or Tenderling!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

sweet william blushcreme with the 188 or 187 brush. It's a medium pink, but the color is buildable.   Don't be scared of the creme blushes, they are actually really easy to work with and blend out great.  With the brushes i suggested you should get an even more natural look, but still noticeable sparkle/sheen.  You might also like blossoming blushcreme.. they are both pearl finishes.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

For a more shimmery blush, I love the Sheertone Shimmers. Dollymix is my favorite, followed by Trace Gold and Springsheen. I'm fair also, but these all look great on me.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Blush? (pale noob)*

go for a sheertone shimmer. Dollymix is my fav.


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Blushes / Pink Lip Colors*

Ola Chica's

So i was looking at my winter collection and low and behold i have lots of Red blushes but what would be a good pinky blush for summer. I just want a light touch of color w/o looking ashy as some blushes may come out looking. 

Also, what would be a good pinky lip color. Trying to look " so fresh and so clean" Trying to is the key

Thanks in advance

God Bless


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Blushes / Pink Lip Colors*

Get the staples: 

Sweetie l/s and Syrup. There is a forum in WOC that has pink lipsticks that people like and swear by, check that out.


----------



## zapphire (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Blushes / Pink Lip Colors*

*Plink!* is very nice...I have the *Devrish* lip pencil to go with it.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Blushes / Pink Lip Colors*

Fashion Frenzy is definitely pink...

For lips, I just discovered the hottest pink combo ever today! Melrose Mood l/s and Sweetie Cake lipgloss! AMAZING! lol


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Blushes / Pink Lip Colors*

dollymix blush
lovelorn lipstick







 so hot 2gether!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Blushes / Pink Lip Colors*

well dressed blush is amazing. it's a nice ballet slipper pink. if that's too light for your taste though, dollymix is a nice blush for darker skintones.

as far as lips, i couldn't sing louder praises for e-z baby tendertone. it's a nice baby pink that's perfect for summer because it's sheer and glossy, plus it moisturizes and protects from the hot summer sun.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jun 28, 2008)

*I need some Blush Advice...*

Okay So peeps,

I have become a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blush whore in the last two weeks. I went from only having only two MAC blushes  (Loverush, Laid Back ( creme Blush)). To now having 5 blushes the new additions are : Hipness, Peachtwist, and Ambering Rose. I need to fill up my palette so please let me know which blushes that I am missing out on that I should really purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks peeps


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

Dollymix, Everyone should have this blush it is gorgeous and it suits every skintone x


----------



## nunu (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

my faveorite 2 blushers are LE and they are 
Fab (barbie)
Joyous (Beauty powder blush)

I am nc43


----------



## Dani California (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

I would say my favourites are Springsheen and Peachykeen and Dollymix is good too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE blush.......I daren't count mine. Ooooops hehe.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

dollymix! It's a nice bright pink that looks good on just about everyone.


----------



## msadams224 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

X


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

If you can still get them, I adore the Beauty Powder Blushes! Sweetness is the best pink I've found, and Joyous is a gorgeous coral. The texture and lasting powder of these is amazing on me, and they're so pigmented!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Blushes / Pink Lip Colors*

My favorite MAC permanent pink is Pink Swoon, followed closely by Dollymix. If you can find it, I LOVE (like even better than Pink Swoon and Dollymix) the Beauty Powder Blush in Sweetness.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

dollymix(pretty medium candy pink)
blunt (dark warm brown,good contour shade)
sunbasque(peachy pearly brown that glows)


----------



## frappelattes (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_my faveorite 2 blushers are LE and they are 
Fab (barbie)
Joyous (Beauty powder blush)

I am nc43_

 
Thanks for the suggestion! I'm going to run out and get this.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

sunbasque is the only one i own lol but i love it!


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

I love Springsheen and if you have a local PRO store I definitely suggest Cantaloupe! It's amazing!


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Blushes / Pink Lip Colors*

As mentioned, Well Dressed is nice. It's pretty pale but it shows up on the skin like a natural, pretty flush. But.. I definitely prefer Nars blushes over MAC. I think the color formulations are just perfect. My favorites are Deep Throat (golden peach with hints of pink), Orgasm (more shimmery than Deep Throat, but it's a cult-fave), Mouina (a deep ruby), and Gina (a matte muted peach/pink). I'd go for Nars Deep Throat (which I use almost everyday) or MAC Well Dressed :]


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

i'd suggest x-rocks of you can still get it.  it would be gorgeous with your coloring.  also, sweet as coco and flirt & tease.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

honour, well dressed and mocha are my favourites!


----------



## zapphire (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: I need some Blush Advice...*

I'm loving peachykeen right now....


----------

